# Which is the supported USB to Ethernet adapter with FreeBSD11.2



## Rajesh (Jul 27, 2018)

Hi,

I am trying to use Standard Microsystems Corp, USB to ethernet adapter with FreeBSD 11.2.  But I am not able to get the interface recognized (ifconfig doesn't show the network interface).  Is this adapter supported with FreeBSD 11.2?  If not, any known to work usb to ethernet adapters with FreeBSD 11.2?

Also, what is the commonly used NIC card with FreeBSD 11.2 (Which work without any issues)?


----------



## Rajesh (Jul 27, 2018)

Ok. I could see the details in the RELEASE hardware notes - https://www.freebsd.org/releases/11.2R/hardware.html


----------

